# Brown nose



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

My Double had a black nose when she was a puppy. Her Mom and Dad have a nice black nose too. But Double's nose is now turning brown. Liver-color! Will it become black again when winter ends (the winter here in Europe is just toooo long). I have been told that "kelp" (some seaweed-stuff) can make the nose black again. Is that true? Any other remedy?
I know, I love my Double regardless of her nose-colour, but you know what I mean!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Picture of the "offending" organ!
Sorry Double, I love you!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Winter or "snow" nose is not uncommon. 

Something I have been told a lot is to feed with metal dishes. Not sure if that's true, but I do it anyway as I run them through the dishwasher every day


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie had a deep scratch on her nose from digging to close to the railroad ties and it (was an open cut) her nose color went to the "Liver " color , but since had gone almost back to the black color and no signs she ever scratched her nose.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Ahhh, snow nose. Sammy my temporary visitor has snow nose. I read about it in the "Golden Retrievers for Dummies" book. It states that the nose will sometimes turn a lighter color in the winter but not to be concerned, it will turn back.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Leo's Mom said:


> Ahhh, snow nose. Sammy my temporary visitor has snow nose. I read about it in the "Golden Retrievers for Dummies" book. It states that the nose will sometimes turn a lighter color in the winter but not to be concerned, it will turn back.


That's exactly what I've read...


----------



## ruby752 (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't know about the nose problem but you golden is sure a beauty.


----------



## PoconoPup (Jul 15, 2005)

Dakota has "the snow nose" and now with winter finally winding down I am anxious to see if it darkens back up to black. It's kinda funny, I've been checking his nose out for the last week or so--husband thinks I'm alittle obsessive..No, not me..................................


----------



## Jason Jaber (Dec 30, 2005)

My golden's nose turned that liver color last winter and is still that color. I use plastic bowls so maybe that could be it? I asked the vet when we went in for his checkups about it and she said there wasnt a problem with it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I definitely wouldn't worry. either way, it's not a sign of poor health. Some Goldens have better pigment (from a show/standard perspective) than others, just as some have better rear angularion, shoulder layback, or anything else. It's no big deal!

Double is so pretty!


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

Some Goldens just have pale noses!
Millies nose is very pale, she has lovely black round her eyes and mouth, but her nose has just got paler and paler. Daisey has a jet black nose, not changed in colour at all. I think it just depends on the dog, nothing to wrry about!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Just don't worry about it!  Like AquaClaraCanines said, some goldens have better pigment then others. She is beautiful no matter what.
Many times it will darken up again after the winter is over. Snow nose is very common in goldens.


----------

